# Calais to The Algarve



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are looking for some advice. Having ventured to France for 5 weeks this summer - we are now hooked on this motorhoming malarkey. We have 9 weeks (January - March) to travel to Portugal via Calais (tunnel for dog) to meet friends and then back up through Spain to Blighty.
I am concerned about getting over the pyrenees at this time of year. He wants to go to Andorra on the way back. 
Is there anywhere we should avoid at this time of year. We will be using aires and campsites (mostly sites if we can find any open).
I will be planning the route but we have never been to mainland spain or portugal so any advice/recommendations would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Chris and Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hi

I went to Andorra a few years back, travelling from Lloret de Mar with a coach. The roads were fine - it was December - Boxing Day to be precise.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we went to the Algarve in the middle of Feb and returned mid March.

We also went on the tunnel and stayed on the Calais aire the first night, we then didish drive down to a farm in Pleuville (not sure if I spelled that right) then on with a more shortish drive to Northern Spain and a lovely site there, had two nights for a break and then to Salamanca and stayed on the site at the back of the Regio hotel. From there it is another day roughly to the Algarve, so roughly four days we are hoping to head back again pretty soon. If you need any more info on the sites we used just shout out.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

There's some useful info at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48546.html

Don


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We went last year January to March and the roads were fine. We did research and everyone told us that even if it snowed the roads were cleared pretty quickly.

We were wild camping with some others in a little layby near the top of a mountain when we heard a sound in the night. Chris got up and said to me "I'll pull the blind down - you put the light on". He did, I did, to reveal four inches of snow sliding down the back of the van! 

We went back to bed thinking "no way will they come and clear this road", which was a dead end near a spa. Got up next morning walked the dog - beautiful - ate breakfast, still worrying if the gas and the food would last until they found us, when along came the local chap with his snow plough followed shortly after by the gritter :lol: 

We were on our way from Andorra - don't ask where I can't remember  - when this happened. I wouldn't go there (Andorra) again. Campsites were very expensive and the wardens were very off hand with us. Skiing is their man business and we were not there to ski! Plenty of snow there though if you like that sort of thing. Roads very crowded with aggressive drivers - all far too stressful :roll: 

Pat


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Would agreed re the comments on Andorra !!,been a couple of times, would not be bother again,, (bar the cheap fuel !!!),, certainly if visiting the main town, loads of traffic, and building work,, not easy to park, and watch the speed camera on the tunnel to the west, as you come in,, must be on overtime


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hi

Just want to add that the border staff - call them what you will - were very keen to ensure that duty free shoppig regulations had been complied with, and no one on board was over quota.

Russell


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We have been going to Andorra for years but have always stayed in hotels. Last year was the first time that we went in the RV. The roads were great and were cleared very quickly, but as someone has said earlier, during the ski season they are definitely more interested in skiers and are not that friendly. The main town is very crowded and parking is extremely limited. I also agree with Russell about the border crossings. They are extremely thorough. We were stopped and searched just past the border crossing on the way back to France. We then stopped at the services at Toulouse South and were boarded and searched again when they heard that we had come from Andorra. So that is something to bear in mind. The road on the Spanish side of Andorra is very picturesque, but quite narrow and loads of bends.

Sharon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Andorra*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to add that the border staff - call them what you will - were very keen to ensure that duty free shoppig regulations had been complied with, and no one on board was over quota.
> 
> Russell


 Just to add I think Russell is referring to the Andorra side of things rather than the journey down from Calais to the Algarve, and back.


----------

